# Ok to smoke weed on Zoloft?



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I just started taking zoloft and wondered if you can still smoke weed while your on zoloft?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

Im not sure if you're supposed to but I did it when I was taking zoloft. I didn't feel any negative affects while doing it either. Its definitely not as bad as drinking on zoloft.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes you can smoke weed on it.

I was less paranoid when I smoked on lex. Just get used to the antidepressant for a couple weeks first. Don't mix well first starting.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, you've been smoking weed?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

yes lately i have to get to sleep


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yah the two should be fine. The only thing that studies revealed is minimal penis shrinkage from the combination.


----------



## JamieRay (Aug 1, 2013)

Weed is no way to calm the body down and neither is Zoloft!
You stress more when running out of weed and Zoloft is just a drug
that doesn't help! Sound yourself with better people and be in a better environment
your stress is more about what kind of living life style you live look at that and pick up a bible and read it! you feel much better that you did!

I been through it I know! try it you won't regret it!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't thnk one should be smoking anything while on antidepressants, but that's just me. :stu


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Take your anti d's and smoke while you are doing so.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah the two should be fine. The only thing that studies revealed is minimal penis shrinkage from the combination.


Am I the only one that thinks scientists may be spending a bit too much time staring at rat penises?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jawi96 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks scientists may be spending a bit too much time staring at rat penises?


Hahah that was a joke, I doubt any such study exists


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I know im probably pushing it but what about shards?


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

Is that meth? I suggest you don't do that at all.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Maiq said:


> Is that meth? I suggest you don't do that at all.


Yes it is meth


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

any doctors on this forum with some good advice on this topic?



I'm thinking about both getting on zoloft and smoking weed again 


it's funny, my life was pretty much okay when I was a pothead, the moment I stopped everything went to pieces.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

That's how it goes. I stopped smoking now have to start up again


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

adamaus said:


> Yes it is meth


Don't do meth or any illegal drug besides pot. Just stick to pot and Zoloft.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

adamaus said:


> yes lately i have to get to sleep


If you are having trouble sleeping then _*Shards *_are the last thing you want to be smoking/snorting.

That will spin you right out. Especially with zoloft or any antidepressant for that matter. I strongly recommend that you steer clear of meth.

The comedown will hit you like a tonne of bricks.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

adamaus said:


> Yes it is meth


Almost. But you got one small part wrong...


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I dont do it all the time maybe 1-2 times a week. used to have a big addiction but now im stable


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

adamaus said:


> I dont do it all the time maybe 1-2 times a week. used to have a big addiction but now im stable


That doesnt necessarily mean that the combination is a good one. Shards mess your sleep patterns up like crazy. You may have tolerance but still, it will impinge on your sleep quality a fair bit.

Try avoid amphetamines/stimulants and give zoloft a chance to do its thing.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

ive thrown out zoloft now im on nardil so i cant anyway


----------

